# Help with weight loss on 13 yr old Pearl



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

Hi all, 
Feeling pretty sad watching my Pearly girl continue to lose weight, and I don't know what I'm missing. 
She is 13, and has always had a sensitive stomach, and we've gone through the years with quality dog food- pumpkin and rice added it needed. I've done the following :
Complete blood work- checked out ok.
Ultrasound to look for blockage, tumors, etc. - no problems found
Chest x-ray - no problem
Urine /fecal - ok
Sampled one of the typical 'older Vizsla bumps' - nothing 

The Vet gave me some appetite stimulants and we are trying different food. 

She is more tired, which is understandable, but mostly Pearl just keeps sending love out into the world. 
I don't know how to help. 
Any thoughts? thanks aura


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Much like us, senior dogs lose some of their muscle mass. Not uncommon to see them being thinner than their younger years. 
I know some people start to cook for them, to try to entice them to eat enough. They also go back to feeding smaller multiple meals a day.
Orijen makes a freeze dried, that a lot of dogs love.


----------



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

texasred said:


> Much like us, senior dogs lose some of their muscle mass. Not uncommon to see them being thinner than their younger years.
> I know some people start to cook for them, to try to entice them to eat enough. They also go back to feeding smaller multiple meals a day.
> Orijen makes a freeze dried, that a lot of dogs love.


Thank you for the advice, I will check into Orijen.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

freeze dried is usually very enticing in my experience. i use several brands, Orijen and Open Farm being the biggest favorite for us. Also dog safe / home made bone broth can help to eat and drink more.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is Shine’s favorite, and she can be a picky butt.


Redirect Notice


----------



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

Gabica said:


> freeze dried is usually very enticing in my experience. i use several brands, Orijen and Open Farm being the biggest favorite for us. Also dog safe / home made bone broth can help to eat and drink more.


thanks. I'm off to the local pet store. again.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Pearltwirl said:


> thanks. I'm off to the local pet store. again.


not sure which pet stores you guys have in your area, but i know that Orijen has a buy 12, get the 13th for free program, our local store helps with the administration of that too. Open Farm on the other hand offers regularly coupons which can help to reduce the cost. hope your baby will like any of these.


----------



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I am headed back to the vet in the morning. 
One day at a time. - wish we weren't going into 4th of July, fireworks are the last stress she needs right now.
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Pearltwirl said:


> Thanks everyone. I am headed back to the vet in the morning.
> One day at a time. - wish we weren't going into 4th of July, fireworks are the last stress she needs right now.
> Thank you all for your help.


sending ESP for you guys. i know it is heartbreaking to worry about your vizsla. i wish sometimes those researches about translating their thoughts to human language were in a more advanced stage so that they can tell us what is on their mind, and what is bothering them.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Pearl- my girl Samantha is almost 12- she has become very uninterested in eating recently. She has some heart issues- I assumed that played a part in her eating. I agree with one of the elder people on this website- I purchased Origen dry food and I found a Blue dog food add on that she loves! It’s a packet that has a few wet morsels that I guess are appealing. You just put them on top of whatever you have. Please let me know how she does- I’m hoping to have Samantha a few more years.


----------



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

Gabica said:


> sending ESP for you guys. i know it is heartbreaking to worry about your vizsla. i wish sometimes those researches about translating their thoughts to human language were in a more advanced stage so that they can tell us what is on their mind, and what is bothering them.


Thanks, agree with translation. Mostly I think Pearl just thinks about making the world happy, and if she has to be a goof to do it sometimes, she is more than willing.


----------



## Pearltwirl (May 6, 2021)

samsmom said:


> Hi Pearl- my girl Samantha is almost 12- she has become very uninterested in eating recently. She has some heart issues- I assumed that played a part in her eating. I agree with one of the elder people on this website- I purchased Origen dry food and I found a Blue dog food add on that she loves! It’s a packet that has a few wet morsels that I guess are appealing. You just put them on top of whatever you have. Please let me know how she does- I’m hoping to have Samantha a few more years.


Thanks, I appreciate your help. Happy thoughts for Samantha


----------



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

Looks like this is a year old now but to add to the discussion of what to feed them when they get older… I cooked and added meat toppings to the dry food. The absolute best thing though was getting a dehydrator. My vizsla, and all of the other dogs that were around went nuts for home made jerky. Nutz!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Rust Buckets said:


> Looks like this is a year old now but to add to the discussion of what to feed them when they get older… I cooked and added meat toppings to the dry food. The absolute best thing though was getting a dehydrator. My vizsla, and all of the other dogs that were around went nuts for home made jerky. Nutz!!


I purchased a dehydrator for my boys several years ago and agree, best investment. I make different type of `jerkies`, chicken feet etc. huge hit!


----------

